# Brine Shrimp Eggs- http://www.brineshrimpegg.com/



## redchigh

I got some brine shrimp eggs from brineshrimpeggs.com yesterday.
Brineshrimpeggs.com is run by a forum member here, lennyboy222.
The website has a lot of features like as help forum and a blog.

Shipping was fast, and I was nervous I wasn't prepared.

I just used one of my 2-liter bottles I was going to use with yeast for CO2. (hole in the top for aquarium tubing, cut the bottom off, inverted it and attached it to an air pump.
I didn't have an airstone, either. I placed a CFL light bulb real close to the bottle. (the bottle was inverted into a pitcher, to hold the bottle upside down and not squeeze the tubing)

I simple dropped the eggs in the fresh water, and about 2 minutes later added about a tablespoon of rock salt.
lo and behold, I had a ton of bbs in 24 hours.
I would know most hatched, because there were very few eggs in the bottom when I siphoned the shrimp off. 


10 Grams Brine Shrimp Eggs are $5 shipped
120 grams (4 oz) are $20 shipped.

He has other sizes, but I wouldn't order more than 120 grams for my guppies- the 10grams I ordered will last me a month and a half.

The prices are fair, IMO, and will definately buy from him again next winter.
(when its warm I prefer mosquito larvae)
He also has brine shrimp food, which I've never seen before. Probably more nutritious than yeast for the little guys....


----------



## lennyboy222

Hi, I'm glad you are satisfied with the brine shrimp. 
I am also running a special. All new customer will receive 20% by entering the coupon code "instant20" on the checkout page. Also, Free-Shipping world-wide to every country in the world.

Visit the webstore at

Premium Brine Shrimp Eggs - Home


----------



## Freddy

How long does the special last?


----------



## lennyboy222

This special will last one week, then it will go back to original 10% off special.


----------

